# Where, within a place.



## Inglip

I found myself trying to asked 'Where about within a place' a couple of times recently, and I am not too confident about how I said it. 

Where about within the train station are you?
Nasaan ka nasa tren station?

Where within Sager Surgery do you work?
Nasaan ka nagtratrabaho nasa Sager Surgery?

Is that correct? Thanks


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> Where about within the train station are you?
> Nasaan ka nasa tren station?
> 
> Where within Sager Surgery do you work?
> Nasaan ka nagtratrabaho nasa Sager Surgery?



I can't exactly say the exact translation, for me i'll just ask these:

1. Saan ka banda sa loob train station? or to make it shorter I'll say;
Saan ka ba banda?

2. Saan ka ba mismo nagtatrabaho sa Sager Surgery...

Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## niernier

082486 said:


> I can't exactly say the exact translation, for me i'll just ask these:
> 
> 1. Saan ka banda sa loob train station? or to make it shorter I'll say;
> Saan ka ba banda?
> 
> 2. Saan ka ba mismo nagtatrabaho sa Sager Surgery...
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...



I agree.


----------



## 082486

I'll just correct this, sorry, typo error... 




082486 said:


> 1. Saan ka banda sa loob *ng *train station? or to make it shorter I'll say;
> Saan ka ba banda?


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

This is correct...


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> I found myself trying to asked 'Where about within a place' a couple of times recently, and I am not too confident about how I said it.
> 
> Where about within the train station are you?
> Nasaan ka nasa tren station?
> 
> Where within Sager Surgery do you work?
> Nasaan ka nagtratrabaho nasa Sager Surgery?
> 
> Is that correct? Thanks


1.) Saan sa himpilan ng tren ka naroroon? 2.)Saan sa Sager Surgery ka pumapasok/inilagay?


----------

